# health assessment at work



## Lamia (May 15, 2012)

I get to work and there is a flyer on my desk about a health asessment to find out your weight, body mass, cholesterol, glucose. bp etc. My boss wrote on it that it's mandartory....

How legal is that?

I go to a doctor and already have all those numbers. This seems invasive to me and I am going to refuse to go.


----------



## Tad (May 16, 2012)

Do you have an HR department? If so, I'd talk to them first. At a guess this is about changes to how your company does its health insurance, but at the least perhaps they'd accept info from your doctor? (although I know when I arrange life insurance, the insurance company insisted on having their own hired nurse gather the data, rather than getting it from anyone else)


----------



## EMH1701 (May 16, 2012)

My company has going to the doctor to get those numbers, and having the doctor send those numbers to the insurance company, as an option. They do this every year. We get points assigned to our scores and have to jump through stupid hoops, like a step counting program, to get the insurance discount to prove we're "healthy." Because you know, people with "bad" weight numbers must never exercise.  

I have found while wearing a pedometer that I get most of my steps in at work already just doing normal things. This may be what your insurance company is going to do. 

It is legal for the health insurance company to require the numbers, but you should have the option of sending them through your doctor.

Also, you can opt out of the company health insurance program and get your own plan if you want to.

I definitely would go to HR and ask them about it.


----------



## Lamia (May 19, 2012)

Good news it's not required.


----------

